# Lightroom says there is a subfolder which doesn't seem to be there



## kunming (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently consolidated some folders that I had created in a moment of excess. In Master folder A there was a 2011 folder with dated subfolders. Master folder B had the dated subfolders as well, but with different dates. So I moved most of the dated subfolders from A to B with no problem as they had different dates. 

However A also had 1/2 dozen dated subfolders that had no visible counterparts in B, but which wouldn't move into B because "A folder named 2011-12-07 already exists at this location." Yet there is no folder with that name in that location. Am I missing something? Could there be a hidden folder there?

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2012)

Most likely the folder exists on the HD but is not in the Catalog. If not in the catalog  It won;t show up in the Folder panel.

Use Finder to inspect the parent folder.  Please let me know if Finder says I'm right.


----------



## kunming (Jun 23, 2012)

You're right. I can see the missing folders in Mac's Finder. These folders didn't necessarily have the same photos in them, so (within Finder) I've moved the photos to the right places. In Finder the file structure now looks clean and everything is where it should be. However, within Library the folders still don't show up. I've attempted to synchronize the higher folder (eg, 2011) and to find missing photos, and also to optimize the catalog, but the missing folders still don't show up in the Library. 

This might've been overkill, but once I had the file structure as I wanted it on the Mac, I just generated a new catalog which now includes everything. Was this the best way to do it? Can I now delete all the catalogs I don't intend to use? 

Many thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2012)

Until you and Victoria reach an understanding in your other thread about reimporting, you should hang on to any and all catalogs.  The goal is to maintain everything in one master catalog.  When that is met, you can eliminate any redundant catalogs.


----------

